# Bought a new clutch today



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

Brought my gto in for some warranty work and the suggested that I replace the clutch while it was apart.

Called monster clutch and talked to steve. Very helpful and didn't let me buy more than what I needed. Appear entry he was also a past gto owner numerous time. Will def use them again if need be.

I wanted to buy the single disc stage 3, but told me that that is way too much for what I have, and a stage 2 would more than satisfy my needs, and still gives me room to still modify the car.

All in all very satisfied


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

He steered you right. You probably would not have liked the on-off and heavy action of the 3.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

yea i mean if it did come down to putting it in the garage and getting to 700hp, im sure the engine would have to come out anyways to be fully built and then the clutch could be swapped then. but im really glad he he wasnt all about just getting the money. and fyi, their stage 2 clutch is still 100$ cheaper than the gm stock clutch, and is an upgrade with is awesome


----------



## sg3080 (Sep 14, 2013)

Monster is a solid company, I'll be putting one of their clutches in once my Spec stage 4 wears out.


----------

